# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  ai bít ug thì vào

## Trịnh Nguyệt

cách ông anh chỉ cho đàn em bik cách sử dụng chương trình ug cái nếu ko bầy đc thì mấy ông có web ug riêng thì chỉ em bik cách ghét ip được ko

----------

